# need help with year



## dinkymeister (Feb 18, 2011)

got a louis marx given to me.not sure of the year.can anyone please help me with this.thanks.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

With the Marx reference book being more expensive than my first car, I don't know who can do this. 50's or 60's.

Watch the Ebay listings.


----------



## dinkymeister (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks Tman. I was thinking 50's. She's a beauty. Runs like a charm. Prob is I have nowhere to keep this baby set up. My kids just love it. I will keep looking around for an exact year.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi Dinky, 

Is your screen name a reference to Dinky Toys?

Greg


----------



## dinkymeister (Feb 18, 2011)

No.It's a nickname my brother gave me when I first started working with him. Lol.


----------

